# Wife came home w/ swollen vaginal canal - claims it's just from over work and exhaus



## ciaobox (Jun 29, 2017)

My wife is a fitness instructor. Today she exercised for 5 hours in various ways. She was up half the night with insomnia. When we made love this evening she winced when I put it in. I could feel her insides were swollen and she was in pain. She told me before she was exhausted and sore all over. She even asked me if she felt swollen inside.

I did not ask her if she's been with someone else but it's the obvious question. Is it possible that a woman's vagina could be swollen and sore from too much exercise and loss of sleep? Or should I be assuming the worst?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

ciaobox said:


> My wife is a fitness instructor. Today she exercised for 5 hours in various ways. She was up half the night with insomnia. When we made love this evening she winced when I put it in. I could feel her insides were swollen and she was in pain. She told me before she was exhausted and sore all over. She even asked me if she felt swollen inside.
> 
> I did not ask her if she's been with someone else but it's the obvious question. Is it possible that a woman's vagina could be swollen and sore from too much exercise and loss of sleep? Or should I be assuming the worst?



did she smell like she had sex with someone else?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ciaobox said:


> My wife is a fitness instructor. Today she exercised for 5 hours in various ways. She was up half the night with insomnia. When we made love this evening she winced when I put it in. I could feel her insides were swollen and she was in pain. She told me before she was exhausted and sore all over. She even asked me if she felt swollen inside.
> 
> I did not ask her if she's been with someone else but it's the obvious question. Is it possible that a woman's vagina could be swollen and sore from too much exercise and loss of sleep? Or should I be assuming the worst?


Have you changed condom brands or lubricant,this is a cause of vaginal swelling as is vaginitis.Abscesses or cysts or even allergies to soaps or bubble bath can cause swelling also.Dont immediately start thinking she is cheating,rough sex can cause swelling but she would have other bruises or marks.
I think after writing this I need to do something masculine.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Because I can be so jaded at times, I really don't know what to tell you!

But I'm all too sure that my RSXW's usually "swelled up" during our marriage whenever she was away from home on horse show trips and was out on the road with her boyfriends!*


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

She needs to see a dr. first of all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are all sorts of things that can cause that other than sex with another man. I agree that she needs to see a doctor.

Does she have pan if you push down on her pelvic area from the outside?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agree with some others. When something is unusual about your body, a doctor is a good first step.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

When my wife's are swollen, I know I've done a great job at foreplay!!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

This. Can. Not. Be. Real. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Paranoia I think?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh brother. 
🙄


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When she goes to the doctor, avoid anybody in the waiting room that is named Cynic.

The TAM doctors are cynical today. 

Causes are below:
@Andy1001 hit on some.....uh, pointed out some causes.

"Swelling of the vagina can be generalized or may be present only in a limited location. Generalized swelling is known as edema. Edema results from fluid filling the tissues and may be associated with normal-looking, red or blotchy overlying skin. In inflammation, the skin is often swollen and red and may be warm to the touch."

"Edema may be due to problems with the blood vessels or lymphatics (small, thin vessels that carry tissue fluid) and can also follow trauma. Inflammation can be due to allergy, irritation or infections. Allergy and irritation may be due to exposure to soaps, feminine hygiene products, perfumes, lubricants, douches, creams, or latex. Yeast infections and genital herpes are infections that can cause generalized vaginal swelling. An uncommon cause of generalized vaginal swelling is Fournier’s gangrene, a severe and life-threatening bacterial infection of the genital area that spreads from the urinary or gastrointestinal tracts."


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

If my w0ife was swollen because of exercise she would go to the dr. And be like whats up with this doc?

Now if she knew why she was all swollen she might say umm, it must be from all this exercise. Why is she exercising so much?

Red flag maybe .Don't accuse but start paying attention.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

This is a good example of a sort of question which is better not to ask in a forum like this. Look at all the varying responses. Enough to make one go mad. 

I would just go to the doctor by myself, and ask about this.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Was she power lifting with it? Seriously what?!!


----------

